# NvcplDeamon



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

can anyone tell me what this is:

NvcplDeamon

its in my system start up and i want to know what it is and what it does so i can decide if i want to disable it.

thanks


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

That would be your Nvidia control panel, the little setting utility that starts up in that panel on the right side of your start menu, next to the time.

nv = nvidia

cpl = control panel

deamon = not sure the technical definition of a computer deamon, but it sounds cool!

It's not essential. It just makes it easier to adjust the resolution, color, AA, and Anistroptic Filtering settings without having to go all the way through the control panel route.


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks for that and 
daemon does sound cool!


----------

